# Newbie!



## Lisa O (May 11, 2010)

Hi everyone.
my names lisa. im 24yrs old. 
i have been a type 1 diabetic for 4yrs now.
still getting used to it & encorporating it in my life.
im from the west midlands.

anyone that wants to chat & share stories.. feel free to!

x


----------



## am64 (May 11, 2010)

hi lisa welcome to the forum have a good look round and remember no question is regarded silly here x


----------



## Northerner (May 11, 2010)

Hi Lisa, welcome to the forum  We have lots of members around your age, so I'm sure you will find lots in common - diabetes or non-diabetes! Please ask anything that may be troubling you - nothing is considered 'silly' and we are all learning from each other every day


----------



## Laura22 (May 11, 2010)

Welcome. I joined today and as you can see, have been nattering away! Not short of 50 posts already!


----------



## Lisa O (May 11, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## Steff (May 11, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum Lisa


----------



## D_G (May 11, 2010)

hiya lisa welcome to the forum (or the mad house as tom calls it) lol 

Feel free to ask any questions, the people on here are lovely 

D_G 

x


----------



## shiv (May 11, 2010)

hi lisa! i'm 22 and also from the west midlands - birmingham to be exact. i'm hoping to get a support group for young diabetics up and running in birmingham in the next couple of months! i've been type one for 19 years.

if you like i can give you my facebook/MSN if you want a chat 

shiv


----------



## Lisa O (May 11, 2010)

thanks for the welcome guys!

shiv! im from dudley. 
i use facebook too. can search for me if u like: lisa o*****

x


----------



## shiv (May 11, 2010)

Lisa O said:


> thanks for the welcome guys!
> 
> shiv! im from dudley.
> i use facebook too. can search for me if u like: lisa olayinka
> ...



couldn't find you! i'll drop you a message with my details...


----------



## Shelb1uk (May 11, 2010)

Hi Lisa, I'm 26 and been type one for 7yrs...I also run a group in kent www.circledrocks.co.uk 

I THINK i just added you on facebook...let me know if you don't have a request hehehe!!!! x

WELCOME WELCOME X


----------



## Lisa O (May 11, 2010)

just accepted it x


----------



## Northerner (May 11, 2010)

Lisa O said:


> just accepted it x



Hi Lisa, I edited your FB name in your previous posts as these forums can be read by anyone and didn't want you to get lots of unwelcome requests  It is best to exchange details by Private Message (PM).


----------



## Shelb1uk (May 11, 2010)

Lisa O said:


> just accepted it x



awesome  x


----------



## Lisa O (May 11, 2010)

thanks northerner x


----------



## rachelha (May 11, 2010)

Hi Lisa - welcome to the forum.  I am a bit older than you know (35) but was daignosed at the same age.

Rachel


----------



## Lisa O (May 11, 2010)

hi rachel 
nice to meet u x


----------



## Emmal31 (May 11, 2010)

Hi Lisa

Welcome to the forum  I'm 22 and was diagnosed 2 years ago xx


----------



## PhilT (May 12, 2010)

Hi Lisa, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lisa O (May 12, 2010)

thanks philT x


----------



## Sugarbum (May 12, 2010)

Hi Lisa O 

Welcome! I have diagnosed about the same time as you, but to be honest it feels like about ten years if you know what I mean! Glad you found the forum, its a great one to be on- the best!

Lou x


----------



## Lisa O (May 13, 2010)

thanks lou 

r u on the insulin injections or the pump? x


----------



## Old Holborn (May 13, 2010)

Hi Lisa O and welcome.


----------



## Lisa O (May 15, 2010)

thanks old holborn x


----------

